# JBL Solar Ultra Natur 9000 Kelvin T5?



## sanj (8 Apr 2010)

I was looking to use these with Arcadia Plant Pro T5s, but there does not seem to be many places that sell them. Anyone use these?

A cheaper alternative is guess might be the Osram Skywhite 8000k, but i dont know how they compare visually other than theoretically. I used to really like the Arcadia Freshwater which was 7500k, but it seems they are discontinued and i have the feeling that the Plant Pro will be a little too pink on their own.


----------



## Mark Evans (8 Apr 2010)

i've used the JBL solar 9000. there really green. i'd mix one with a osram 8800 for something that may resemble ADA NAG green


----------



## sanj (8 Apr 2010)

Hi Saintly (is yor name Mark?),

I was lookign for a bulb to mix with the Plant Pro, have you used these at all? Perhaps maybe it would be better to use the Osram 880 with the Plant pro?


----------



## Mark Evans (8 Apr 2010)

sanj said:
			
		

> Hi Saintly (is yor name Mark?),



it is mate.   



			
				sanj said:
			
		

> I was lookign for a bulb to mix with the Plant Pro, have you used these at all? Perhaps maybe it would be better to use the Osram 880 with the Plant pro?



again, try the osram 8800 with the plant pro. Actually the plant pro is an awsome tube. The 8800 will just tone it down....in a good way.


----------



## sanj (8 Apr 2010)

Hi Mark,

I have 8 plant pros to go on a new project, waiting for the luminaires. I could not find many pictures of how it looked on its own, I suspect from the odd one or two i have seen the light maybe a little too pink, not sure, i might wait and see what they look like first and then will consider purchasing the Osrams. I have seen some tanks where the plant pro was combined with higher K tubes and they do look good.


----------



## TallDragon (1 Feb 2015)

Mark Evans said:


> i've used the JBL solar 9000. there really green. i'd mix one with a osram 8800 for something that may resemble ADA NAG green


Hi Mark,
For a basic 60cm, 64L tank, without CO2, would you think that a good 2xT5 combination is the JBL solar Natur for the front tube and a JBL Solar Tropic for the back?
I am a newbie, so I am just in the process of learning and getting a used set which comes with a dual 2x24W T5 cheapo light gear, that someone had for 1 year. 
Potentially if I can get into the hobby (next to 3 small kids) I would consider switching to a LED system like this maybe with a 20W (2400 lumen) setup - without CO2 I think the 3 cluster 30W (3600 lumen) lighting would be a bit too much.
Interested in your thoughts on the JBL.


----------

